# Erfahrung mit USB-Speicherstift??



## Zorck (26. November 2002)

Hallo!
Ich überlege, ob ich mir so einen komischen USB Speicherstift zulege.
Kann ich mir sehr praktisch vorstellen.
Laut Angaben, benötigt man nur für WIN98 extra Treiber.

Ich traue dem ganzen aber nicht so richtig.
Hat wer damit schon Erfahrungen gemacht?? Kann ich so ein Ding echt in jeden Computer stecken und das Ding funzt??


----------



## flashgod (27. November 2002)

*jo kannst du*

Also meiner geht auch unter 98 ohne Probleme und vorheriger installation.

nur bei 95 bräuchte ich die treiber disc

bei 98, ME, 2k und XP gehts ohne Probleme (auch schon alle getestet)

ist schon ne praktische sache

Was für einen willst du dir kaufen?


----------



## Zorck (27. November 2002)

Keine Ahnung.
Muss ich mal sehen, die gibts ja nun überall.

Kannst du mir einen empfehlen??

Bei ALDI hatten sie einen für 59€ und bei ProMarkt hab ich einen mit MP3 Player für knapp 150 € gesehen. Muss ich mich einfach mal umschauen.


----------



## Zorck (25. Dezember 2002)

Also, dank dem lieben Weihnachtsmann   bin ich jetzt auch im Besitz eines solchen USB-Wechselmediums!

Und ich kann nur sagen, dass ich vollkommen zufrieden bin!


----------

